# HELP Limited or no Connectivity



## holllywood (Apr 17, 2005)

I recently had to format my daughters old laptop computer. The original O/S was XP. She lost all her disks including the recovery CD. I installed XP Pro Sp2. The O/S is working just fine.

The computer is a laptop HP Pavilion ze4547 wm. I do not know what kind of modem is in it and do not have the correct drivers for it. I did go to HP site and D/L all the updated drivers for it including the Netwok Adapter and installed them. I could not however, find the correct modem driver. 

When I attempt to connect to the internet via DSL I get a "Limited or no Connectivity". When I open the browser the page cannot be displayed. I cannot get onto the internet either through DSL connection or Dial-Up. I have tried everything I could think of, All Firewalls are off, Virus protection is off, have manually set the IP address and nothing has worked. 

The DSL modem and cable connection works just fine on my Desktop. I tried resetting the DSL modem when I hooked it to the laptop but it still won't connect. 

PLEASE HELP!! I need to use the Dial-Up for when I travel so I need to know what the correct driver is and I use DSL at home. What can I do to get on the internet? Any help you can provide will be greatly appreciated.

This is Worse Then Having A Blonde Moment, 
-Holly :wink:


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, Download Belarc Advisor from HERE and transfer it to your laptop then run it and it will tell you what hardware you have on your system. We can then search for the correct Driver for you.


----------



## holllywood (Apr 17, 2005)

*TY for quick response but....*

What a great little program. Thanks for sharing it with me but it appears that it only builds a profile of the INSTALLED software and hardware. Since the drivers aren't installed it doesnt give me any info on what the modem is. 

In device manager it shows up under Other Devices/PCI Modem and has the yellow mark on it. It did not show up at all using Balarc Advisor.

I did at one time install the drivers for a Smart Link 56k Voice Modem and when i ran diagnostics i could sucessfully Query the Modem. I uninstlled it though as it did not work when I tried to use it and when I installed it windows could not verify that it was compatable.

Any ideas at all on the DSL? The Network Adapter is a National Semiconductor Corp. DP83815/816 10/100 MacPhyter PCI Adapter. There does not appear to be any conflicts. 

Also I forgot to mention that when i did try dialup with the Smart Link Driver I got no sound at all, it said it was dialing then gave me an error message 777 "the connection attempt failed because the modem (or other connecting device) on the remote computer is out of order" 

Geeeezzz I am just dumbfounded. Thank You so much for your time. I anxiously await your reply,
Holly


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Have you tried this download?

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...product=374479&dlc=en&softwareitem=ob-15627-1

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

We should probably shoot one problem at a time. Since the NIC appears to be functional, it should connect. Tell us about your DSL service, and the specific make/model of the modem and any router or other network equipment. Also, when I installed SP2 on a working laptop, I had to reset the TCP/IP stack to get it running again.

For this command, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset [log_file_name]*

*Note:* the _log_file_name_ needs to be specified, e.g. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## holllywood (Apr 17, 2005)

Ty James,
Yes I did d/l and install the file including all of the most current updates that HP had so thats not the problem. 

Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you,
Holly


----------



## holllywood (Apr 17, 2005)

Ok Johnwill,

I reset the TCP/IP stack to installation defaults and it didnt help. I also ran Automated Winsock Fix out of desperation and it to failed to fix it too. All I can get is the action cannot be completed: Renewing Your IP Address. As I said Ive tried manually to set the IP Address also. 

My DSL Service is with Earthlink.net. The modem is a Netopia 3341-ELKQ UHP Modem. I have reset it, contacted Earthlink Support and it apparently isnt the Modem or connection. It works fine on my desktop on which I also run XP.

PLease Help!!!!! 

Thank You sooooo much,
Holly


----------



## holllywood (Apr 17, 2005)

*Problem Solved WHooooooHoooooooooo*

Thank You all so very much!!!!!

Turns out the Network Card was bad. I tried a PCMCIA network Card and it works just fine.

As for the modem when I ran Windows Update there was a critical update for a "Conexant Systems Inc-Conexant 56k ACLink Modem". After installing it the modem works just fine now too. I was pleasantly surprised to say the least.

Thanks again and I will check back in this forum often. What an awesome place with good people-

Holly :wiggle2:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hmm... Bad hardware, I guess I should have thought of that. :smile:


----------

